# Millport CNC



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone ever use one of these Millport CNC machines? Maybe a Dynapath Delta 20 controller setup?

Anyone retrofit one to something easier like Mach?

I know NOTHING about industrial CNCs. My experience is with mach on my 52X62X8 CNC I built. 

Ill hit up CNCZone too. Just coming here for some Mill masters feelings on them.

Mike Heidrick


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 31, 2013)

OK a practical machinist member found this:

http://www.wotol.com/1-millport-3kv...mill-mac/second-hand-machinery/prod_id/405865

*3KVHIIC, CNC Knee Type Vertical Mill Machine, Max. 4250 Rpm*

          Brand : Millport 
Model : 3KVHIIC 
Year : 1986
CNC KNEE TYPE VERTICAL MILL MACHINE

Specifications	
•	3 Axis 
•	Spindle Speeds 60 To 4250 rpm
•	Spindle Taper #30 N.S.T.
•	Table Size 10 x 50 in
•	Spindle Motor 3 HP A.C.
•	Rapid Traverse Rate 240 in/min
•	Longitudinal Travel ( X ) 30 in
•	Table Travel (Y) 15 in
•	Head Travel (Z) 5 in
•	Approx. Machine Weight 4,500 lb

Equipped With:		
•	Delta Dynapath 20 3 Axis CNC Control
•	Automatic Lubrication
•	Coolant System


----------

